# (PLEASE HELP) Eye Problems



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

When my hedgehog Truffles got an eye infection a few months ago, it didnt look to good. It started with a little sore UNDER his eye and then to his eye. the vet said he would need surgery to clear the infection, without saving the eye. It cost $850. Which was a big NO for me. I took him home with special anti-biotics. the vet said it wouldnt heal with just the medicine, but i was hopefull. IT HEALED! (but the eye did not) (It shrunk inside his head)
Now there is a Same little sore there that keeps repearing on his other eye!    
Every time i've been able to heal the sore before it progresses but i'm started to get worried. I've beem trimming his nails as short as they can go without cutting the quick, to make sure he wasn't scratching it. I have a feeling it has to do with his quills or his wooden cage.

Any Suggections on what to Do!HELP


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I know you wrote that you saw the vet, but if the infection is getting worse and affecting his other eye I think you need to see the vet again. If you were not satisfied with the one you saw before, I suggest you try a new vet and see if you can get a second opinion. I agree that major surgery is a serious undertaking, but if it's what is best for you hedgie then it seems to be the only option.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

It's Not serious yet, it's just a little sore that i'm treating with anti-biotics. i'm just trying to fiqure out wat is cousing the sores. Ive already checked, its not mites. its coming from his cage or his quills!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with the previous post and I think you should try another vet to get a second opinion. Also, maybe post a photo so someone with experience might be able to recognize the problem and give better advice. I hope your hedgie gets better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to concur that a second opinion from a vet is important before it becomes serious, even if you post pictures and someone experienced in hedgehog eye issues posts it doesn't mean it will be the exact same situation nor that it will work.

Perhaps someone will provide something of use to you about this condition, however second opinions can be helpful and you can be surprised how much prices can vary between vets.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd look for a different veterinarian. $850 sounds a bit exorbitant to me. I paid just a little more than that for a veterinary ophthalmologist to carefully remove a tumor from a hedgehog's inner eye lid once. The surgery was done with specialized equipment, took a lot of time, and was done to save the eye, and eyelid. I would expect to pay under $500 for an enucleation of an eye. I've paid $350 to have a small tumor removed from next to an eye (note we didn't remove the eye). I'm not certain where you are located, but my amounts are in USD.

I am wondering why an oral antibiotic was not prescribed. I've had a couple of vets tell me that it is better to use a systemic antibiotic to treat an infection. Topicals work only in the upper layers of skin. When one of mine had a small infected area next to her eye, my vet gave us an oral and told me to not bother with the topicals. 

Its hard to tell why your hedgehog is experiencing this. I would suggest finding a new veterinarian to get a second opinion. I would expect to be given oral antibiotics to try to treat the spot and if the spot didn't go away fully I would have it excised and a pathology done to determine the nature of the spot. I had one that looked like she had an infection, it got better with oral antibiotics but didn't fully go away. The spot was excised and it turned out to be mast cell cancer, the great mimicker.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

_*Just a thought....to discuss with your vet. *_Since I'm new to hedgehogs I spend a lot of time researching medical / disease issues cause it interests the nerdy me. I notice there is not a great deal of info in the forum about herpes (in people this can be as simple as a cold sore and reason not to be smooching exotic pets lol) but apparently this can be transmitted from a human to a hedgehog.

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/eid/vol11no01/04-0752.htm (the herpes info is way down...sorry it's a deep article)

that article prompted me to search this forum to see how common this may be and really there is not much info available here. I did find this statement though in which one of the members states that herpes is known to cause corneal ulcers....

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2881&p=23645&hilit=herpes#p23645

I have NO IDEA if that is true or where this person got the info....but take it for what it is...an opinion only and discuss with your vet. I just thought to mention it as it was fresh in my mind from researching and you have eye & ongoing sore issues.

I hope you are able to figure it out for your baby!


----------

